
Model Zoo – Pretrained deep learning models - jonbaer
https://modelzoo.co/
======
Smerity
As a researcher who has work "featured" here, I am confused.

I was going across the projects and found my own - "Quasi-Recurrent Neural
Network"[1]. I was interested to see what type of model would be trained as
the QRNN is a component, not a model. Upon clicking it, I'm shown the README I
wrote on GitHub and a "Get model" button that takes you to the Github repo
where I know there isn't a model.

This is true for other projects I looked at.

A model zoo without the models seems misleading especially when the claim is
"Model Zoo - Pretrained deep learning models" ...

Mixed with already having an Advertise button gets me a little concerned.

[1]: [https://modelzoo.co/model/quasi-recurrent-neural-network-
qrn...](https://modelzoo.co/model/quasi-recurrent-neural-network-qrnn)

~~~
kohjingyu
Hey, I'm the one who made the site. Thanks for your feedback. Most of the
models listed on the site are taken from lists of deep learning resources (and
framework specific model zoos), so I did not validate every repo to ensure
they actually offer pretrained models. I guess a more accurate text for the
link would be "view code" or "more info" instead of "get model". Indeed a lot
of papers don't release their models but just the code.

The goal of the site was to create a common platform to search and aggregate
models (or code) available for reimplementation. I'm planning to add tools to
allow users to flag or report errors on pages, since most of the content is
automatically scraped.

~~~
throwawaymath
I hate to be "that guy" but I have pretty serious problems with the site and
your response here. Respectfully, you're admitting that you're not doing the
thing the website principally claims. It doesn't matter what you intended -
the site is claiming that it aggregates pretrained models.

Not only does it _not_ do that, but it apparently only scrapes third party
resources with little to no manual oversight in whether or not the e.g. code
repository even contains a pretrained model. But wait: your plan going forward
is to offload the moderation onto users?! So instead of being responsible for
the content, the users (who ostensibly came to your site because they couldn't
find what they were looking for) are now obligated to do due diligence. What's
the difference between this and just searching GitHub for paper titles or
keywords?

The final issue I have is more meta. I don't really see the value of the site
as implemented. Why are you automatically scraping all of these resources? Why
don't you curate them yourself and demonstrate that competency to the
community? As it stands this is blatantly misleading and seems like a
transparent attempt to cash in views for buzzwords, regardless of whether or
not the user is ultimately helped by the content.

Sorry for being harsh, but this is kind of brazenly inept. I can understand
that automatically scraping these resources gives you a lot of leeway to scale
up inclusion to make it more viable. However you really can't just turn on a
scraper, direct it at a few keywords and tell your users to sort it out. Users
will want this site to make their lives easier instead of wading into the
complexity themselves. You're not reducing that complexity, you're just adding
another layer of abstraction to it.

------
andreyk
Just an FYI - neat though this is, there does exist a related underrated thing
called OpenML that hosts data, models, and individual runs:
[https://www.openml.org/](https://www.openml.org/) . Really want this to be
more well known...

~~~
jonnydubowsky
OpenML looks great! I hope it gets a bit of attention from this thread. Thanks
for sharing!

------
Rainymood
So if I understand correctly, as it is right now, it is just a Github scraper
with an advertisement button, right?

------
andyonthewings
Caffe has a thing called exactly "model zoo"[1], which is also a collection of
pre-trained models. The submitted site looks like a borrowed idea (+ borrowed
name).

[1]: [https://github.com/BVLC/caffe/wiki/Model-
Zoo](https://github.com/BVLC/caffe/wiki/Model-Zoo)

~~~
garybake
I always figured 'model zoo' was a general term for for a collection of
trained models.

------
mikeshi42
Full Disclaimer: One of the creators. But I'm working on a platform that has
pretrained models, with notebooks that are I've personally verified works
correctly & is well documented/explained. We also host the models ourselves
for you to easily download via CURL/WGET.

If anyone is looking for curated pre-trained DL models that have IPython
Notebooks that run out of the box, check out
[https://modeldepot.io](https://modeldepot.io)

If you have some pretrained models that you'd love to share, feel free to hit
share via the submit button :)

We might not have the volume of modelzoo.co, but we have a focus on quality
and understandability, especially for those that are newer to the ML/DL field.

~~~
pouta
Great product, I'll definitely share it!

------
edshiro
This looks quite nice in the sense that it's an index of Deep Learning
projects, but it only seems to copy the README and link to the the github
projects of those papers.

I thought by clicking "Get Model" I would get the model right away but it just
redirects me to the github page of the project.

There is certainly value in getting information about all these models in one
place but I feel more friction can be elimaned by providing direct ability to
download the model files.

------
nl
This seems to be a directory of neural network and RL related projects _not_ a
model zoo at all.

It's a pity - I'm still looking for a WikisumWeb pretrained model!

------
jonnydubowsky
This thread could serve as an informative discussion on how to properly site
open, collaborative ML tools and resources. If anyone reading is active in the
OpenML and OpenAI communities, could you provide some best practices for
attribution and curation of these resources? There are already some pretty
obvious recommendations: the project name or description of the site should be
accurate. Describe what the site actually does, and credit those whose models
are used. Hopefully someone can provide some formal specifications for how to
do this.

------
bnjmn
Could this kind of model registry enable efficient model search based on
input/output queries, a la this paper about semantic code search?
[https://kstolee.github.io/papers/JSS2015.pdf](https://kstolee.github.io/papers/JSS2015.pdf)

Perhaps the registry would need to be a lot larger before semantic search
would be really useful?

------
gzeus
This looks like a Pretty neat idea. Do you cross check the models to see if
they are working? Or you just consider based on stars?

~~~
kohjingyu
Most of the models are retrieved from "awesome" lists or other framework
specific model zoos - I didn't have time to check all the models. I'm planning
to add tools for reporting non-functional models for this purpose.

~~~
pixelbath
You didn't have time? Was this site developed under a deadline?

I'll just add to the other comments here that I think you need to try a little
harder to make this site do what it claims to do.

------
felipellrocha
"Model Zoo" is the thing that is going to fuck us up when the machines finally
rise up

------
carapace
blank page with JS disabled

